
Show HN: Vintage pure CSS cassette - kiraken
http://codepen.io/Eliteware/pen/ZGdrEj/
======
eridal
nice!

the roll effect doesn't work on firefox ;(

~~~
kiraken
Sorry about that, i'll fix it

